
Why solder smoke always finds your face - 9wzYQbTYsAIc
https://hackaday.com/2020/06/01/why-does-solder-smoke-always-find-your-face/
======
stubish
I'd assume it is like vapor from onions, which seems to be mostly drawn
towards your face because it has a nose sucking air in the middle of it.

